# Diagonale Schraffur



## Arndtinho (1. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

kennt jemand von Euch ein Tutorial, wie man eine diagonale Schraffur im Photoshop erstellen kann? Oder gibts da schon einen Filter und ich finde ihn nur nicht?

Viele Grüße
Arndtinho


----------



## Ronin-Jay (1. August 2007)

Du meinst soetwas? LINK


----------



## Arndtinho (1. August 2007)

Ja, sowas hab ich gesucht.


----------

